# :: ECS Tuning :: C5 A6 2.7T 710N Diverter Valves



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Check out the 710N diverter valve for your 2.7T A6. Keep your boost inside the intake - where it belongs. Cure common driveability concerns with this stronger, more durable 710N valve.

Diverter valves live in a tough neighborhood. By definition, they limit turbo boost, and most eventually fail due to a pin-hole or tear in the valve diaphragm. The 710N Valve is a diaphragm-based, factory upgrade for a lot of applications. The 710N valve was originally found on the TT225, and is known to have a tougher internal diaphragm that can withstand higher boost levels


*Keep Your Boost Where It Belongs*

*Click HERE to order or for more information*


Fits:
Audi C5 A6 2.7T (2000-2004)

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

